# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Ruffled Shift Dress and Visor Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
May, 2012


RUFFLED SHIFT

#6 US needles
Fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, fancy yarn with scattered sequins
Suggestion: Main Color (MC): white with scattered sequins, Contrasting Color (CC): turquoise

Cast on 68 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch (knit every row). 
Next Row: (Right Side) : Knit 12, BIND OFF next 14 stitches, knit 16 stitches, BIND OFF next 14 stitches, knit 12. = 40 sts.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 12, CAST ON 4 stitches at underarm, knit 16, CAST ON 4 stitches at underarm, knit 12 = 48 sts.
NOTE: You bound off to make the sleeve straps and then cast on for extra stitches in the underarm area. To avoid holes in your work, knit very tightly on these bound off and cast on stitches.
HINT: As mentioned in an early handout, after casting on, I always KNIT IN THE BACK OF THE STITCHES ACROSS THE ROW. This gives a nice finished edge to your work. Do the same thing with this dress, in the underarm area where you cast on stitches.
Next Row: Knit across row, increasing 6 stitches evenly spaced to give you 54 stitches, what is needed to fit around the dolls body.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows until you are at the waistline.
Knit 2 rows.
Work in stockinet stitch for 7 rows.
Row 8: (Wrong Side): KNIT. This will form a row of purl bumps where you will attach the ruffle later.
Rows 9-15: Begin with knit row, work in stockinet stitch. (7 rows).
Row 16: ( Wrong Side): KNIT. (another row to attach a ruffle).
Row 17-23: Begin with knit row, work in stockinet stitch. (7 rows), or until dress measures 4-½ inches from Row 1.
Row 24: KNIT. Bind off in knit.

Ruffles; (White ruffles with contrasting color trim at bottom edge.)
Hold garment upside down with right side facing you. Fold skirt down BEHIND first purl bump row from waistline. With knitting needle only (no yarn), thread needle through all the loops across the purl bumps, picking up approx. 54 loops on the needle. Dont worry if you dont pick up all 54 stitches, you can increase to 54 when you start knitting the ruffle.

(Wrong Side): attach MC and purl across row.
Next Row: Knit in front and back of each stitch. = 108 sts.
Rows 1-8: With MC, work in stockinet stitch. Cut MC, leave strand to sew ruffle seam.
Rows 9-10: With CC, knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. 
Work another ruffle on the purl bump row just below first ruffle; work third ruffle just below the second ruffle.. Sew back dress seam. Sew 3 ruffle seams. 

Option: For very full ruffles on this skirt, knit in front, back and in front of each stitch across the row. (162 sts).


RUFFLED SUN VISOR

#6 needles
Same yarn used for Ruffled Shift

With (CC) turquoise, cast on 108 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Cut (CC).
Attach (MC) white, work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows
Next Row: *K1, K2 tog, continue from * across the row. - 81 sts.
Knit 6 rows.
Next Row: *K1, K2 tog, continue from * across the row - 54 sts.
Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit. Sew visor seam, leaving a big donut hole.

Option 1: Sun Visor: Put visor on dolls head, pull down to shade eyes from the sun.

Option 2: Sun Hat: Put dolls hair through the hole, pull up onto her head, with a ruffled sun hat circling her head.


----------



## lindia06 (Jul 29, 2011)

That is awesome, thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

this is adorable, I must try it for my granddaughter, she will love it.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that is adorable, another outfit on my to do list!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.
Adorable...Bravo.
Danielle


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you, i like the pattern with the picture 
as always it is so beautiful and i will have to do some of your
knittings because my gd's are waiting and they did not see 
your patterns yet :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Your work is beautiful! Just joined and really enjoy this site. Everyone is so helpful too.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Many thanks for another darling outfit, and the time you have taken to write it all out, you are a gem. Leonora.


----------



## majalamb (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks lovely. Can you give an indication of size of doll it fits? Ah also I noticed the super outfit on the dollin your avatar, I'd really be interested in that pattern for my Reborns, as it has long sleaves and trousers. My Reborns only have 3/4 arms and legs so material would stickout on clothes that are shorter or have no sleaves.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for another wonderful pattern, Elaine!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!
julie


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wonderful...Everyday I can't wait to see what you have posted. My grandchildren are as thrilled as I am. Thank you again for sharing. MaryMac


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it - as usual.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Many many thanks! These are beautiful. Can't wait to dive in.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was wondering how you got the ruffles on the skirt and now I know! Fantastic pattern. Are your dolls AGs or Springfield? I have a Springfield that I use for trying things on and it's worked so far. My sewing machine is still out so I'm not quite ready to go back to my knitting. But every time I see one of your postings, I want to rush home and get started all over again! Thanks again for everything.


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Elaine! My GD got an AG doll for her birthday last week so my needles will be flying for her now!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I've been wanting to make an ruffled dress. Still can't knit, but anticipate doing so soon.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thank you - you are the best!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Ooooooooooooooh, love this one, too! I just finished your sleeveless dress pattern last night in Handout 1. Turned out real cute, but haven't seen one picture with this particular dress for some reason. Ready to start something new today, maybe this one.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Elaine. Since I just started with your patterns, I can't keep up with the new ones yet!!!!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you!! I just wish I could keep up with all your outfits that my granddaughters want for their AG dolls! I wish I could take pictures to show what I did. Someday!


----------



## jakeandsadie (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting these - I just love them!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you again Elaine .I just finnished your last pattern ,I love it !


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Elaine - darling! I am just finishing the ruffled swimsuit and sunhat pattern, this one is next!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for this darling dress and hat. Viv


----------



## shortie55 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wonderful pattern - I am always looking for new things for the AG doll as I am making clothes to sell at craft fairs and for my GreatGrandaughters


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I intend to knit for my daughter's old AG dolls and give them to a granddaughter if I ever have one! Collecting patterns. Keep them coming. Your's are the best!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for another wonderful pattern.


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this adorable dress and hat!!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you Elaine for sharing another lovely creation. You are so talented and I am so grateful for your generosity. This will be my very next one; my GD will love it as she has loved all the others!


----------



## oliveoil570 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you so much! It is so cute!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI,
You are GREAT. Not only do you make wonderful doll outfits but, you share with us. Lots of thanks.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank You so much for your generosity! These patterns are going to make two little girls screechingly (meaning that they will squeal and screech with delight) excited at Christmas.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. I love to see what you have posted. Now I'm making red, white and blue dresses for my two dolls. Need to see if I can upload pictures so I can post. But I have been so busy doing what needs to be done around here, and I am old, too.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Elaine, you're the best! Thanks for this adorable summer outfit!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lovely, another job well done.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for your wonderful pattern. Look forward to seeing more of your wonderful work.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I wonder how it would turn out for a toddler, or preemie/newborn with leggings to go with.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> I wonder how it would turn out for a toddler, or preemie/newborn with leggings to go with.


Daenarah thank you so much - this makes my life much easier.
Thank you Ladyfingers for these awesome patterns, will post pics once i am finished.

Blessings
diane


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for your fabulous pattern!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

try this.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

try this.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

shhh I was never here.
i'm ghosting.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another lovely creation xx


----------



## Steph Wylie (Sep 4, 2012)

That dress is so cute - thank you for sharing this! My daughter will love it. =)


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

This is so sweet they are beautiful for sure  thank you ever so much..


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Elaine, What's the gauge for this dress? I always have a hard time making things coming out the right size & I don't have access to my granddaughters doll. Thank you so much, Jackie


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never figured out the gauge for my patterns. However, I do suggest that you make a swatch by casting on 54 stitches and knitting 6-8 rows. This is the correct number of stitches I use with size #6 needles (I use a circular needle) to fit around the AG doll's waist and also around her head (for hats).

Try the swatch around the doll's waist - if too big, you knit loosely and should maybe go down to size #5 needle, instead of #6. If the swatch doesn't fit around her head or waist, you knit very tightly and should bump up to size #8 needles.

Here are the dimensions for the AG doll. Use this chart when knitting your outfits and use a ruler to check the length of the sleeves, pants, etc. This way your knitted outfits should fit your granddaughter's doll.

American Girl Doll:
Height: 18 inches
Inside Leg: 7 inches
Waist to Knee: 6-1/4 inches
Waist to Ankle: 9-1/4 inches
Chest: 11-1/4 inches
Waist: 11 inches (I use 52 stitches and RIB around the waist for 4-6 rows for pants and skirts. Ribbing stretches and will fit snugly around her waist, without slipping around when the doll is dressed.)
Hips: 12-1/4 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 4-3/4 inches
Nape to Waist: 4 inches
Arm Length: 6-1/2 inches
Upper Arm: 4-1/4 inches
Wrist: 3-1/2 inches (I always have 21-23 stitches for the sleeve cuffs in order for her spread out fingers to fit into the sleeve when dressing the doll).
Around Neck: 6-1/2 inches

I hope this helps you with your gauge.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

That is wonderful thank you so much


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a beautiful outfit love the colors


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Monique68 (Jun 28, 2013)

A big thank you for sharing all these beautiful outfits.
friendships


----------

